# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Dombox, l'intelligence de la maison

## dombox

La socit Domtis en partenariat avec les tablissements Legrand, leader sur le march des appareillages lectriques, a labor un produit novateur et innovant. Il va changer radicalement notre faon de vivre le logement et notre quotidien.

Cette petite entreprise de 5 salaris, fonde en 2006, avait l'ambition de rendre le logement plus confortable et plus conomique. Elle a russi son pari. Elle ctoie et rivalise dsormais avec les grands de ce nom.

Domtis a dvelopp une solution de gestion et de contrle de l'habitat. Cette solution intgre un botier au design contemporain et aux courbes discrtes.
Ce botier est appel DOMBOX et joue le rle de centralisateur. Il est connect en permanence  la tlvision,  internet et au secteur. Sa consommation d'nergie est trs faible.
L'ide tait d'utiliser la tl comme tableau de bord du logement. Elle est au coeur du foyer et tout le monde sait la faire fonctionner, mme les personnes ges qui ont beaucoup plus de mal lorsqu'il s'agit d'utiliser un ordinateur.

La DOMBOX affiche en temps rel le suivi de consommations nergtiques par usage (norme RT 2012) et le suivi de production photovoltaque. 
Pressez une simple touche de la tlcommande et un graphique apparait en transparence sur la chane que vous tes en train de regarder et disparait lorsque vous le souhaitez. Vous naviguez trs simplement en les diffrents menus.
Domtis a voulu aller plus loin dans sa dmarche d'conomies d'nergies, elle a dvelopp une fonction domotique permettant notamment d'optimiser sa consommation d'nergie.
Par l'intermdiaire du courant porteur, donc des cbles lectriques du logement, vous envoyez des ordres aux appareillages In One by Legrand, confortablement assis dans votre canap.
Eteindre la lumire, augmenter le chauffage, fermer les volets ou encore voir qui sonne  la porte et ouvrir  distancedevient un jeu d'enfant.
Confort, scurit et conomie associs dans un mme botier. Une tude (ademe) a montr qu'en couplant l'affichage des consommations et le pilotage de la maison, le consommateur pouvait raliser plus de 12% d'conomies. Ce qui quivaut  une conomie de plus de 350/an pour une maison de 110m2.

La DOMBOX a un rel avantage, elle est accessible  tous et volutive. Facile d'installation et d'utilisation, elle s'adresse  tous publics, notamment aux personnes vieillissantes et/ou  mobilit rduite. Les accidents domestiques et le montant des factures diminuent considrablement.
La gestion  distance (smartphone, tablette tactile, ordinateur) est aussi un atout de taille. Vous restez inform et vous pilotez votre habitat depuis l'extrieur. 

La DOMBOX transforme votre habitat en logement intelligent et communicant prs  rpondre  vos moindres dsirs.

www.dombox.fr

----------


## ManusDei

Proposition de slogan  ::mouarf:: 




> Demain, lancez la cuisson du poulet rti sans vous lever du canap !

----------


## hegros

> Proposition de slogan


Mais cela existe dj depuis plus de 10 ans en domotique (beh oui on pouvait dj command  distance l'allumage d'une programmation d'un four ou d'un micro onde avec un poulet dedans entre autres...)

Mais pour le coup c'est  ct de la plaque comme rponse car l c'est plus li aux aspects gestions nergtiques qu' des tches de type cuisson de poulet...

Il y a de plus en plus (et il va en avoir de plus en plus) de solutions comme ce que propose la dombox.(et je me laisserai probablement en prendre une dans un futur plus ou moins proche)

----------

